Show HN: Quire 3.0 – Agile bridge between nested tasks and Kanban board - shuheng
======
brudgers
Link?

~~~
shuheng
Oops. Looks like I missed it. Here it is: [https://quire.io/blog/p/Quire-Mark-
III-Nested-Tasks-Meets-Bo...](https://quire.io/blog/p/Quire-Mark-III-Nested-
Tasks-Meets-Board.html)

~~~
brudgers
Do you think it makes sense to resubmit with the link?

